# Office 365 >  >  Data when missing in shared excel from sharepoint edited via online browser

## eunicetanseiho

I have an excel file saved in sharepoint, shared and edited by multiple users.

Users are complaining that the data they input when missing in the afternoon.

Am I able to track changes?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Tsjallie

10-to-1 users are saving the file but not publishing it.
Do not know much about sharepoint, but I believe you can right-click the file and select Show Versions (or something like that).

----------

